# Joe inglis



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

I was in Asda today and found a new food by the vet Joe Inglis.

It's expensive at £7 for a 1.3kg bag! Wondering if anyone has used it or heard anything about it, was considering going back to Arden Grange, o heard science plan is rubbish or I could go back to Burns. 

Anyone with info


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

I'd go with Arden grange.

Burns is WAY to expensive considering it's 60% rice. You heard right about science plan and the Joe Ingles stuff is v similar to Arden Grange but twice the price.

Arden grange is an excellent mid range food with an appropriate price tag.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

I wouldn't buy it - partly because its an overpriced food with a large amount of grain in it, but to be honest mainly because I don't want that moron getting my money!!

I made the mistake of reading his book - and while he may well be a competent vet (in a purely medical sense) he is an arrogant and totally ignorant moron when it comes to pretty much every other aspect of dog care (inc training, behaviour, neutering, showing, and imo nutrition!) Absolutely clueless yet still plugging his nonsense drivel as fact because of course people will buy it - because he's a vet.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Ok thanks fir that, Arden grange it is then


----------



## Joe Inglis (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm very sorry to hear negative views about me and my food and I'd just like to take this opportunity to respond. In terms of the food, the Vet's Kitchen range is most definitely not the same as Arden Grange - it contains more meat and uses lots of high quality natural active ingredients to deliver real health benefits. For example, nucleotides which promote a health immune system, prebiotics for digestive health, cranberry extra for the urinary system and so on.
In terms of price, our small bags which are in Asda and Sainsbury's retail at around £5.99 and due to our concentrated formula will last a small (8kg) dog for 10 days, making the cost per day 59p which is a fraction of the cost of feeding good quality wet food and comparable with most other good quality dry foods. For larger dogs we offer bigger backs directly through our website at Pets Kitchen - Experts in natural dog food and cat food, developed by Joe Inglis TV Vet with free delivery making this very good value for money.
With regard my book, obviously not everyone is going to agree with everything anyone says on dogs as there are so many contentious issues from feeding to training, but at the end of the day my focus was to try and promote happy and responsible dog ownership and I'm sure no-one would disagree with that aim.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Well it's good to get views from everyone to try and make the best decision for my dogs, I'm fairly certain I paid £7.99 as it was the senior version.

I was also looking at the supplements for joints/coats etc.

In what way is your food different to Arden Grange which is a pretty good food in my opinion? 

What are you offering that other foods arnt? Labels can be very confusing.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i got some free samples at Leeds dog show and the ingredients were pretty decent i think.


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

I've never used Joe Inglis's food, though it was recommended to me a while back, I have heard good stuff about it.
I use to be on Burns however due to Bailey's allergies I'm currently on Pro Plan. I use to be quite the fan of Burns however they aren't known for cleaning their machine thoroughly enough so there are traces of foods that aren't meant to be in there. I had a customer in today saying how his also has noticed sometimes that the biscuits have an odd smell or he notices something that shouldn't be there.
If you have a dog with Allergies, Burns isn't for you.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Joe Inglis said:


> I'm very sorry to hear negative views about me and my food and I'd just like to take this opportunity to respond. In terms of the food, the Vet's Kitchen range is most definitely not the same as Arden Grange - it contains more meat and uses lots of high quality natural active ingredients to deliver real health benefits. For example, nucleotides which promote a health immune system, prebiotics for digestive health, cranberry extra for the urinary system and so on.
> In terms of price, our small bags which are in Asda and Sainsbury's retail at around £5.99 and due to our concentrated formula will last a small (8kg) dog for 10 days, making the cost per day 59p which is a fraction of the cost of feeding good quality wet food and comparable with most other good quality dry foods. For larger dogs we offer bigger backs directly through our website at Pets Kitchen - Experts in natural dog food and cat food, developed by Joe Inglis TV Vet with free delivery making this very good value for money.
> With regard my book, obviously not everyone is going to agree with everything anyone says on dogs as there are so many contentious issues from feeding to training, but at the end of the day my focus was to try and promote happy and responsible dog ownership and I'm sure no-one would disagree with that aim.


Hello joe.

As you are a vet and have designed food also, would you please take a look at my thread on here in health and nutrition under elimination diet and share what you believe is the best thing to do in my circumstances with my dog and the diet he was prescribed.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

I'd be interested to know how your food differs, why it's worth the extra too.

Arden Grange Chicken. £21 for 7.5kg £35 for 15KG. 25kg dog needs 310g, making it 72p per day.



> Chicken Meal* (min 27%), Whole Grain Rice (min 26%), Whole Grain Maize, Chicken Fat*, Beet Pulp, Fresh Chicken (min 5%), Dried Brewers Yeast, Egg Powder, Fish Meal*, Linseed, Fish Oil*, Minerals, Vitamins, Nucleotides, Prebiotic FOS, Prebiotic MOS, Cranberry Extract, Chondroitin Sulphate, Glucosamine Sulphate, MSM, Yucca Extract. * Preserved with mixed tocopherols and rosemary extract.


Vets kitchen chicken. £29.99 for 7.5KG. £49.99 for 15kg. 25kg dog needs 345g per day. Making it £1.16 per day.



> Poultry Meal (min. 36%), Brown Rice (min. 18%), White Rice (min. 18%), Oats, Sugarbeet Pulp, Poultry Fat, Brewers Yeast, Poultry Digest, Salmon Oil, Pork Digest, Minerals, Vitamins, DL-Methionine, Mannanoliosaccharides (min. 0.05%), Fructooligosaccharides (min. 0.05%), Carrots, Apples, Seaweed, Nucleotides (min. 0.05%), Glucosamine (min. 0.03%), Methylsulfonylmethane (min. 0.03%), Chondroitin Sulphate (min. 0.02%), Yucca Schidigera Extract, Mixed Tocopherols and Rosemary, L-Carnitine, Beta Carotene


Your food has a little higher meat, but it also has both white and brown rice and oats. Arden grange sadly has maize and whole (brown) rice.

Unless you like to avid maize (which I know a lot of owners do), your food is very similar to arden grange and I can't see how it's worth the extra cash. And if you do want to avoid maize, there are grain free foods with similar meat content that are again cheaper. Simpsons, vitalin etc.

Thanks for posting on the forum too. Always good to see the makers of the food talking to the people that feed it and looking for feedback.

Do you still make the wet cat food? That was excellent, sadly my local shop stopped selling it.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Joe, can you tell me what the difference is between vets kitchen and the other brand if food you sell?

I have three dogs so 1.3kg bags are no good, I don't have a car so free delivery will be a bonus, I like the packs of wet and dry mixes it just probably wouldn't work out with me having three to feed.


----------



## Joe Inglis (Feb 14, 2008)

Pampered pets said:


> Well it's good to get views from everyone to try and make the best decision for my dogs, I'm fairly certain I paid £7.99 as it was the senior version.
> 
> I was also looking at the supplements for joints/coats etc.
> 
> ...


I'm not aware of our food being sold at £7.99 anywhere - the Senior version is in Asda at £6.49. This food contains very high levels of glucosamine (which deliver the 20mg per kg clinically proven level unlike most other foods) along with omega 3 oils, prebiotics, added taurine and reduced fat and protein levels. Like all of our foods it is made in the UK with largely local ingredients (except rice) and is free from all artificial additives including BHA and BHT.
You do very much get what you pay for with pet food, and I realise our foods are at the expensive end of the spectrum but that is simply because I wasn't willing to compromise on quality and I believe that pets benefit from feeding the very best quality food.
Arden Grange is a perfectly good food and I wouldn't say anything bad about it. All I can say though is that I believe Vet's Kitchen really does offer something different and better than other foods by combining my veterinary knowledge with a natural, holistic approach.


----------



## Joe Inglis (Feb 14, 2008)

Pampered pets said:


> Joe, can you tell me what the difference is between vets kitchen and the other brand if food you sell?
> 
> I have three dogs so 1.3kg bags are no good, I don't have a car so free delivery will be a bonus, I like the packs of wet and dry mixes it just probably wouldn't work out with me having three to feed.


Vet's Kitchen is a 100% natural, hypoallergenic food that also contains added active ingredients such as nucleotides for a healthy immune system, prebiotics for digestive health etc. Joe & Jack's is our original brand which is a natural food that is based on simple, natural ingredients.
We do lots of special offers on our larger bags of Vet's Kitchen including 3 for £69.99 which would feed a 17.5kg dog for 3 months. We also do our Joe & Jack's wet food online if you would like to feed a mixed diet.
Finally, we offer a 20% discount on our normal prices for people with lots of dogs provided you order £70 or more per order - just email or call to get this set up.
Hope that helps - and apologies for sounding like a Vet's Kitchen advert!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

I don't mean to sound or be rude in anyway but i am a little bit put out with Joe Inglis to be honest.

He only come on here because he heard tell of others critising him and his food and all he did was advertise his range of food and defend it. I put to him a genuine concern about my dog and he left that question unanswered as it is to no benefit to him to answer it!

This seems to me to be a typical vet nowdays, you think they really care about the welfare of animals but just want to make a quick buck.

Again i don't mean to be rude but i am really concerned about my dog and all he has been through yet all he wants to do is plug his new food.

If Alfie can ever tolerate processed food he'll never touch that!


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

I can understand that your upset that he hasn't answered your question, I hope he will do.
A lot of companies join these forums after hearing bad things regarding their products, I had a major problem with Pet Planet last year, so much so I'm not shopped with them since. They just want to give their side of the story and that's fair enough. A food that doesn't work for one dog may do wonders for another. I was told horror stories about Pro Plan, both my dogs are on it now and people have been complimenting their coats etc. Yet I was told Burns was fantastic, used it sine they were pups and now I'm disappointed with their brand through other reasons.
Vet's will plug their on brands or brands they sells as 1) They'll get commission on sales or 2) because they genuinely believe in the product they are selling you. 

I still think you were in your right to ask your question and be upset he didn't answer, which is slightly rude as he answered other questions. 
I have to agree a lot of vets nowadays are more interested in selling of products but not all are. I have fantastic vets and they've helped me so much with my two and have been very helpful and gone out of their way, especially with Bailey and my paranoid self. Sometimes it's not always fair to tarnish everyone with the same brush.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

MissBexi said:


> I can understand that your upset that he hasn't answered your question, I hope he will do.
> A lot of companies join these forums after hearing bad things regarding their products, I had a major problem with Pet Planet last year, so much so I'm not shopped with them since. They just want to give their side of the story and that's fair enough. A food that doesn't work for one dog may do wonders for another. I was told horror stories about Pro Plan, both my dogs are on it now and people have been complimenting their coats etc. Yet I was told Burns was fantastic, used it sine they were pups and now I'm disappointed with their brand through other reasons.
> Vet's will plug their on brands or brands they sells as 1) They'll get commission on sales or 2) because they genuinely believe in the product they are selling you.
> 
> ...


Yes quite true! We go to the same vets for Alfie as we did for my last dog billy and he was great and really loved the animals and cared about their welfare. He is hardly at the practise anymore and the two who are there now don't seem to listen to my problems and just keep selling the food on the displays and in that contridict themselves.

I just felt that it is his origanal trade that i was asking him a question about but he chose to answer the ones reguarding his new products! I f you have a good vet hold onto him and hope he doesn't sell out too!


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

Maybe you could send him a private message? I would of though, again I'm only going by the man I remember on Vets Practice lol, he would of happily answered your question or even just offered some advice.

My first vet was horrible, she cause my dog severe pain when she gave Suki her microchip, so much so Suki went for her throat and Suki would never hurt a fly. My new vets took over for our local vet who again wasn't the nicest of men, I applied for a job with him, he asked if I has pets, I said yes and he said "fine I'll consider you for a job if you put your pets on my books" I thought that was out of order! I can only hope my vets stay how they are cause I don't know what I'd do.


----------



## Linden_Tree (Jan 6, 2011)

You do realise that isn't actually Joe Inglis, but more likely someone from his PR or marketing team?

They often watch forums to do some free advertising, or to check for /positive negative feedback on their products.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

emmaviolet said:


> I don't mean to sound or be rude in anyway but i am a little bit put out with Joe Inglis to be honest.
> 
> He only come on here because he heard tell of others critising him and his food and all he did was advertise his range of food and defend it. I put to him a genuine concern about my dog and he left that question unanswered as it is to no benefit to him to answer it!
> 
> ...


Joe Inglis is a consulting vet with, I'm sure, a practice and clients of his own to deal with - and clearly has a range of dog food which is also keeping him busy (and just to say quickly, although we don't use the food - the supplement range is very good! I'm hugely impressed with the active joint sauce!)

But anyway - if you have a question about your dogs health or diet, prehaps its best to ask your own vet - who knows the details of your dogs condition and can advise much better than any member on an internet forum - even if that member is a vet!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Yes I have seen him on the right stuff and he seemed ok but when you only want to talk about your food and not help people with problems it just seems rather tacky to be honest. i only asked as i knew he was a vet!

Alfie is now petrified to have his nails done after a fiasco at the vets, he wasn't great anyway but he will not let us near them!

Our last one was one of the leading vets and was great and always made us feel at ease but the others are not the same and it always feels as if i am bothering them as alfie has a few issues! 

That was awful to bribe you in that way for a job, seems very weird as it should be on how you work!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Linden_Tree said:


> You do realise that isn't actually Joe Inglis, but more likely someone from his PR or marketing team?
> 
> They often watch forums to do some free advertising, or to check for /positive negative feedback on their products.


ok thanks, maybe they shouldn't use his name though!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

SixStar said:


> Joe Inglis is a consulting vet with, I'm sure, a practice and clients of his own to deal with - and clearly has a range of dog food which is also keeping him busy (and just to say quickly, although we don't use the food - the supplement range is very good! I'm hugely impressed with the active joint sauce!)
> 
> But anyway - if you have a question about your dogs health or diet, prehaps its best to ask your own vet - who knows the details of your dogs condition and can advise much better than any member on an internet forum - even if that member is a vet!


If he is that busy why can he answer questions about the range of food he is promoting!

I have asked my vet but just thought seen as he was such a food specialist he may have a veiw too and i disagree with my vet anyway.

I was only asking him for advice anyway, i dont mean to cause too much offence!!


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Questions i made the comparison between VK and AG, if anyone looks, they can see clearly it's not worth the extra, ingredients are V similar. And my question about why it's worth the extra went unanswered too.

My local sainsburys sells the 1.5kg bags for £7.99. You can get the 2.5kg bag of AG for £8


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> I don't mean to sound or be rude in anyway but i am a little bit put out with Joe Inglis to be honest.
> 
> He only come on here because he heard tell of others critising him and his food and all he did was advertise his range of food and defend it. I put to him a genuine concern about my dog and he left that question unanswered as it is to no benefit to him to answer it!
> 
> ...


: This is a thread about his food and personally I think it is great that either he or one of his PR team are addressing people's queries regarding his food. Yes, you still need to cut through the PR speak but personally I quite like it when food makers come on here and are willing to discuss their food.

Re your "disappointment" that he didn't take the time to answer your tangential, off-thread query:



SixStar said:


> Joe Inglis is a consulting vet with, I'm sure, a practice and clients of his own to deal with - and clearly has a range of dog food which is also keeping him busy (and just to say quickly, although we don't use the food - the supplement range is very good! I'm hugely impressed with the active joint sauce!)
> 
> *But anyway - if you have a question about your dogs health or diet, prehaps its best to ask your own vet - who knows the details of your dogs condition and can advise much better than any member on an internet forum - even if that member is a vet!*


^^^ This. The important point bolded for good measure.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi I'm sorry if i caused offence but i don't think what i asked was so off topic it is about a diet for my dog, if he had wanted to he could have suggested his own make of food and that would have been on the topic!

I dont see that it was so bad to ask a professional vet for an opinion seen as he was posting on here antway and i have seen my vet many times and asked his opinion but many times this vet, joe inglis holds phone ins etc where people can ask other questions that you would ask your vet so it's not like i'm being irresponsible for asking for another opinion!


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> Hi I'm sorry if i caused offence but i don't think what i asked was so off topic it is about a diet for my dog, if he had wanted to he could have suggested his own make of food and that would have been on the topic!
> 
> I dont see that it was so bad to ask a professional vet for an opinion seen as he was posting on here antway and i have seen my vet many times and asked his opinion but many times this vet, joe inglis holds phone ins etc where people can ask other questions that you would ask your vet so it's not like i'm being irresponsible for asking for another opinion!


I think people seem to be missing the essential point that you already said you and your vet have discussed it.

And tbh although the question was off topic, if he's going to sign up to back up his food and only answer the easy questions... It's a bit rude! He could at least say, I don't have your dogs history, would need to see the dog so can't answer - a non commital type response. But a response was warranted none the less.
I'd still like to see him answer the post comparing ingredients.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Shrap said:


> I think people seem to be missing the essential point that you already said you and your vet have discussed it.
> 
> And tbh although the question was off topic, if he's going to sign up to back up his food and only answer the easy questions... It's a bit rude! He could at least say, I don't have your dogs history, would need to see the dog so can't answer - a non commital type response. But a response was warranted none the less.
> I'd still like to see him answer the post comparing ingredients.


Thanks, yes i have been to the vets no less then 10 times with him and other times on my own (he's only 9 months).

My thoughts were just like yours, if he is willing to sign up to the forums then he could answer that question and yours and i never intended to be rude i just felt a bit put out and if others have read it that way i am sorry.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> Thanks, yes i have been to the vets no less then 10 times with him and other times on my own (he's only 9 months).
> 
> My thoughts were just like yours, if he is willing to sign up to the forums then he could answer that question and yours and i never intended to be rude i just felt a bit put out and if others have read it that way i am sorry.


Don't apologise lol!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

shrap said:


> don't apologise lol!


ok then lol!!!


----------



## Joe Inglis (Feb 14, 2008)

Just a quick reply to say it really is me and not a PR person and while I am very busy I felt I had to reply and defend myself and my food - sorry if I sounded as though I was just advertising my food which wasn't my intention!


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

To be honest it does feel like my thread is being hijacked even if the other questions are about diet.

My original question was about specific foods that I feel are quality and which one really is the ultimate as my dogs are worth the very best. 

As for Joe Inglis promoting his food, he didn't start the thread I did and if you look at his profile he joined in 2008 not 2011 to promote his food on a thread I started.

Personally I would never ask a vet for advice on a forum, I do believe Joe is genuine but you never know that could be Joe blogs with nothing better to do after all you can be anyone you want behind a keyboard and god knows there are enough cranks out there supposing they gave you advice on your dog and they didn't have a clue and that advice severly injured or killed your pet? It's not worth it, shop around until you find a good vet you trust and relate to, there are good ones out there, I'd travel miles if I had to.


Also remember that vets train for a long time and when they qualify they are entitled to a salary that reflects that training.


I'm glad to read someone was impressed with the joint supplement I was looking at that, I put my oldest dog on cod liver oil but wonderd if it would bs more beneficial than cod liver oil.

Joe, how many dogs qualify as a lot of dogs to get the discount


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Sorry if you feel that way, however forums are ways to express veiws and opinions and ask questions of each other, it may be slightly off topic but i don't think it is that far removed, i mean its not like i started talking about cars or something. 

Also it was advice reguarding diet, not life threatening and i would only do things under my vets guidence anyway, i would never say give him a drug that a vet online recommended!

Anyway no offence meant, i did ask him to look at my thread anyway and not to post here, i just thought if he had time to defend his food he could answer one more question, thats all!


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Pampered pets said:


> To be honest it does feel like my thread is being hijacked even if the other questions are about diet.
> 
> My original question was about specific foods that I feel are quality and which one really is the ultimate as my dogs are worth the very best.
> 
> ...


If you're after the ultimate dry food, then i would suggest Orijen ORIJEN Adult | Bern Pet Foods .co.uk Acana is a similar cheaper alternative ACANA Wild Prairie Dog | Bern Pet Foods .co.uk
Both are cereal and grain free.


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Gosh just priced up on two dogs of 17kgs, working out that they would need 3 bags to last four months each of the salmon and potato, this means buying 6 x 15kg bags per four months, at a cost of £299.94, if given 20% discount this reduces the cost to around £240, so approx £60 per month for two dogs buying in a quantity to last four months.

I would love to be able to do this, but will have to stick to Wainwrights version which costs us a 15 kg bag every 3-4 weeks for both dogs so using max of five bags in a four month period at a cost of £175 max for four months, the vets kitchen works out at more than 25% more, so would take some convincing as to just how much more fantastic it is.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow, feeding two 17kg dogs, Orijin, which is vastly considered the best available kibble is cheaper than both if you can buy in bulk.

A less active(ie a pet dog not a working dog) 17kg dog would need around 170g of orijin per day, so in total 340g per day for both dogs.

A 13.5kg bag would last 39 days for both dogs. So you'd need roughly 3 bags to last both dogs 4 months (three bags would last 117 days). Zooplus do two bags for £101.98, plus the third for £55.99. So if you can afford to buy in bulk, orijen will cost you £157.97. 

Cheaper than WW and much much cheaper than vets kitchen.

Would be even cheaper if you went for something like acana (£89 for two bags) or taste of the wild (£84 for two bags). Both completely grain free with high meat content.


----------



## absycats (May 27, 2011)

ive used joes food before and found it good


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

absycats said:


> ive used joe's food for my cats and older dog we used to get it delivered from sainsburys before we had our car however morrisons dont stock so we use james well beloved if you see this joe ive got a 18-24month sprollie whos currently overweight due to being on bakers weight control im currently feeding 90g james senior/light twice daily she get at least hr n half walk n play daily some days more no treats apart from carrots n apple does this sound ok to you? some days she gets more excercise and her temperament is better with other dogs apart from when she cant meet other dogs or meeting on a pavement n then shell bark like mad any advise would be great thanks x


Carrots and apple are high in sugar. Try some dried meat treats. Most weight control or light foods are filled with grains, which aren't great for your dog..

I would suggest something like Fish4Dogs or Orijen.. Fish based to help with your dog's joints. Joints are likely to be taking a battering when your dog is overweight. If you don't want to change the diet to this then can I suggest adding a tin of sardine or other oily fish, or some salmon oil to your dog's food. (Sardines once a week, fish oil as directed on the bottle!)

Up the exercise if you can, get her offlead if she has good recall on soft ground like grass. Split up the exercise if she gets tired, 40 mins 3 times a day kind of thing.

Well done on taking action to keep your dog healthy


----------



## MrASingh (Nov 20, 2011)

To the lady expecting free veterinary advice online....... LOL :mad2:


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

MrASingh said:


> To the lady expecting free veterinary advice online....... LOL :mad2:


Feel free to offer something constructive, Mr Singh.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

MrASingh said:


> To the lady expecting free veterinary advice online....... LOL :mad2:


This from the man who posted asking to pick the brains of a professional dog

Pot, kettle, black it seems.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I use the active joints supplement which goes down well and is very well priced imo.

I did look at the dried food when Alfie went off his AG, but i couldnt see what was in it that made it any better (very very similar in terms of ingredients) or what justified the extremely high price compared to similar foods.

Seems a good middle of the range food to me, and id happily feed it if money wasn't an issue.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

MrASingh said:


> To the lady expecting free veterinary advice online....... LOL :mad2:


To be honest the question was dietary based and the amount of money i have spent in vets fees i think i am entitled to one piece of free advice!!!!

Also it is surely for the vet to want to help any animal and if you ask them a question they may have an opinion. this particular vet often gives out advice over the phone on various tv shows so i don't think it is that far beyond that, me asking on here as opposed to calling a tv station to ask an opinion.


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

Joe Inglis said:


> Vet's Kitchen is a 100% natural, hypoallergenic food that also contains added active ingredients such as *nucleotides* for a healthy immune system, prebiotics for digestive health etc. Joe & Jack's is our original brand which is a natural food that is based on simple, natural ingredients.


I'm sorry, what?

Nucleotides are not an added active ingredient - they are the molecules that make up RNA and DNA. So yes your food will have nucleotides in so will any food that is made up of meat and plants. Can you possibly explain what you meant by this? Otherwise it sort of looks like you're throwing out big, sciency words to try and make your food sound better and confuse people.


----------



## MrASingh (Nov 20, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> To be honest the question was dietary based and the amount of money i have spent in vets fees i think i am entitled to one piece of free advice!!!!
> 
> Also it is surely for the vet to want to help any animal and if you ask them a question they may have an opinion. this particular vet often gives out advice over the phone on various tv shows so i don't think it is that far beyond that, me asking on here as opposed to calling a tv station to ask an opinion.


Joe Inglis gets paid by the TV station to field viewers calls 

He cannot start giving free advice on forums, professionally that would be bad practice.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

L/C said:


> I'm sorry, what?
> 
> Nucleotides are not an added active ingredient - they are the molecules that make up RNA and DNA. So yes your food will have nucleotides in so will any food that is made up of meat and plants. Can you possibly explain what you meant by this? Otherwise it sort of looks like you're throwing out big, sciency words to try and make your food sound better and confuse people.


Be interesting to see what he says re this but I thought that some foods are richer than others in nucleotides (e.g. particular yeast is abundant in nucleotides) so I guess technically they can be added to food (AG add this too). Whether that addition translates into a real benefit (and not just a PR thing to help sell food because it sounds more scientific) I really don't know.


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

I hadn't heard about the yeast thing so I've done a quick bit of reseach. As far as I can tell there's no concrete evidence (although there is some that suggests it might be - Carver and Walker (1995) being the main paper - that was humans) and certainly none I could find done on dogs or obligate carnivores although there seems to be research on pigs for the livestock industry.

The nutritional role of NT is controversial and the mechanism remains unknown.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes, haven't found something specific to dogs or cats but like you have found more general lifestock stuff, including this: Nucleotides in Animal Feed - engormix.com (the biochemist is *I think* associated with a company but could be wrong)

I guess you could turn the argument around and say that in the absence of any research that shows a negative impact on pets as a result of inclusion of this product in their diet, does it matter whether they include it and make claims based on human and lifestock findings?


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

Personally it wouldn't be something that attracted me to a food - it seems very tenuous. As most of the reseach is on omnivores (humans and pigs) and even that isn't conclusive I can't see that it would have massive benefit to my dog!

I will admit my first post was wrong as I wasn't aware of the research on yeast.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

No me neither but as you said, because it sounds more "scientific" it might attract certain people. Let's see whether the good doctor knows of more specific carnivore-relevant research. 

Just had a quick google and a university in the US is currently investigating the effects of nucleotides to the immune system in dogs undergoing chemotherapy.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

MrASingh said:


> Joe Inglis gets paid by the TV station to field viewers calls
> 
> He cannot start giving free advice on forums, professionally that would be bad practice.


I've no idea why you're throwing in the eye roll at someone for asking a vet for advice on a forum when you have a post asking to pick the brains of a professional behaviourist.

It's exactly the same thing, both charge for their services. A behaviourist giving free advice here would be bad practice, or are we to assume you were going t pay for the advice given on the forum?

Stop slating people while you're doing exactly as they are.


----------



## MrASingh (Nov 20, 2011)

Rubbish! I have asked other members for behaviour advice, I thought thats what forums were for.  (And yes, I am giving the roll eyes at you).

If my dogs need a vet, I take them to the vet.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

MrASingh said:


> Rubbish! I have asked other members for behaviour advice, I thought thats what forums were for.  (And yes, I am giving the roll eyes at you).
> 
> If my dogs need a vet, I take them to the vet.


LOL,roll whatever you want at me hun, I couldn't give a toss.

Professional behaviourists charge for the services, bad practice for them to be giving out advice on a forum. If a vet is a member here, it's exactly the same as a behaviourist being a member, You can't say it's okay to ask one for advice and not the other. That's what forums are for is it not?

Clearly you didn't read, the dog has been taken to a vet numerous times and is still seeing the vet, she as asking for a little advice from a poster, maybe a different perspective. Funny, seems to be exactly what you're doing.

If my dog needs to see a behaviourist, I make an appointment with one.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Christ, you'd have thought that emmaviolethad asked advice on how to concoct her own brand of antibiotics or perform home surgery, the way some people are reacting.

There is nothing wrong with asking; you don't get anything if you don't bother trying.

We did have a vet here once, Dr Marie i think she was called. She happily gave what advice she could, free of charge, although im sure she had an ulterior motive via her linked website, but didn't push it as far as i ever saw.

As most vets known diddly-squat about dietry issues and dietry requirements, i dont blame someone for asking a basic question of someone who is not only a vet, who has joined a pet forum i would assume to offer help and/or support and not just as a base for free advertising, and who has obviously done some further research in terms of nutritional needs and ailments.

Theres nothing worse than having a sick animal, and getting nowhere with ones own vet. Im sure we'd all make an effort and try all avenues if it meant we got the help we needed.


----------



## MrASingh (Nov 20, 2011)

Noonie you are right, nothing wrong with asking. If she had just asked and left it at that, but she didn't. It was all the whining she did, and slagging him off when Joe didn't reply, that I found distasteful.

Anyhoo............................................... :aureola:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

I agree but this horse really has been flogged to death now, so moving on.....


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks very much for the defence nonnie and lyceum!

As everyone knows an ill puppy is the worst thing in the world and i was just exploring every avenue available.

who better to ask on these forums than a vet, there is so much help here and if a vet is on here then thats better they can help us out too.

As has been said, i didn't ask for antibiotics or anything just basic advice on elimination diets, so that is kind of on topic anyway and if he had of advised me i might not have took it anyway!

I dont really know what your problem is mr singh!!!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

MrASingh said:


> Rubbish! I have asked other members for behaviour advice, I thought thats what forums were for.  (And yes, I am giving the roll eyes at you).
> 
> If my dogs need a vet, I take them to the vet.


if you have asked other members what is the difference to ask a vet on here?
it must be better as they have experience.

also if you had read my thread about the elimination diet on here you will see that i have seen the vet many times, i am on first name terms with all of the receptionists too as have been so many times. i feel bad for the dog and want the best for him so i was willing to ask.

and i didnt whine i only said if he can come on here and advertise and defend his food he could have given me his opinion too!

if my dog needs a vet i take him to the vet too!


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Completely off topic but I love Joe Inglis!
I remember watching Vets in Practice as a kid, and reading his book (can't remember the title, but it had lambs on the cover!). He was my hero as a kid, I even named my goldfish Badger and Pan


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> To be honest the question was dietary based and the amount of money i have spent in vets fees i think i am entitled to one piece of free advice!!!!
> 
> Also it is surely for the vet to want to help any animal and if you ask them a question they may have an opinion. this particular vet often gives out advice over the phone on various tv shows so i don't think it is that far beyond that, me asking on here as opposed to calling a tv station to ask an opinion.


Please stop being apologetic for asking very pertinent questions which it seems Mr Inglis (or his pr team??) seem unwilling or unable to answer. Your comments on this thread also seem very relevant.


----------

